# Identify Part 88623-8J00



## mlepage (Nov 13, 2006)

This part has been lying in my Altima 2004 trunk for a year, I can't remember if it fell off or has been there since I got it used. It is a black plastic piece 6.5" by 4". It's flat, but the center is raised and has a hole. The back has 3 snap clips and two circular posts (for guiding a fit?).

It seems like a cover for some sort of light or something. My trunk's interior light has no cover, but I can't see how it fits. Does it go there? Or elsewhere? Where do I put it?


----------



## GeorgiaTechFrontier (Apr 17, 2006)

I'm not sure that is a Nissan part. courtesyparts.com has all Nissan Parts listed and searchable. I can't find the number you posted on the site. So my guess is it isn't a Nissan Part or maybe you had a typo with the part number.

Here is the site that I searched on: CourtesyParts.com - Nissan auto parts and accessories


----------



## johnnybond (Mar 15, 2017)

I just had the same question but figured it out. That is a cover to your rear seat locks. Fold down one of your seats and you'll see that it snaps right over it.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Took 9 years to get an answer, but, at least now we know!


----------



## johnnybond (Mar 15, 2017)

Glad I could help...9 yrs later..lol


----------

